# OH River Conditions?



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone know the OH River Conditions around Maysville, Ky or Ripley area?
Clarity? Is it up from last weeks storms?
Thanks


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been fishing up river from you at the Greenup Dam. Clarity is fine, still fishable. The water is up, but thats good, probably normal pool now. Bout 62 degrees.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Have the sauger moved in at greenup very much? I fish meldahl dam bit haven't been down, been crappie fishing.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fished yesterday around Portsmith and at Greenup. Picked up a small Flathead, several Drum and Sauger/saugeye. Not a single Hybrid.... Fishing was execptionaly slow. I did see somone at the end of the lock wall doing ok. Most fish were 14' to 19'. Water was up just a tad with just a little color.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished at Greenup Thursday,all fishing was slow.One fellow fishing minnows on a jig had three or four.Going to try it again this afternoon.Last year at this time the sauger were doing pretty good.
Jake


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I fished yesterday around Portsmith and at Greenup. Picked up a small Flathead, several Drum and Sauger/saugeye. Not a single Hybrid.... Fishing was execptionaly slow. I did see somone at the end of the lock wall doing ok. Most fish were 14' to 19'. Water was up just a tad with just a little color.


It figures that the fish are in the place where fishing isn't allowed!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A couple from Sunday. Nothing huge but fun


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there a boat ramp down stream from the dam in the Ohio side where a person could launch?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Fish Assassin said:


> Is there a boat ramp down stream from the dam in the Ohio side where a person could launch?


Below Meldahl is Neville OH. ramp. You can see the dam from it.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I was asking about whether there was a place to launch below the greenup dam. But thanks for your help.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fish Assassin said:


> I was asking about whether there was a place to launch below the greenup dam. But thanks for your help.


there's a ramp just a few minutes down the river in wheelersburg.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

The ramp is pretty steep and a lonnnnnng approach. Not sure if you would have to have a 4X4 but I would advise it. The good news....It is very close to the dam.


----------

